# Will a mother and son mate even if the son grows up with his mother?



## ripilomkd

I was talking to a guy a few days ago, and i was telling him that if i breed my GSD i would keep a male GSD to grow up with his mother and i'd love to have two GSD's, but he warned me and said that after 3-4 months when he loses his needs for his mother, he will not remember that she is his mother and they would later on mate.
Is this true?
Because if it is i'd rather keep a female GSD because i don't want to have any unwanted inbred puppies.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Yes this is true, dogs do not discriminate when it comes to mating. 

Why not get one spayed or if you get a male neuter him?


----------



## Doc

Male dogs don't discriminate. Mother nature takes over - male doesn't care if it is his momma.


----------



## Emoore

Yes, they will absolutely mate. You can still keep a son, just neuter him or spay her. Keeping a daughter can be a disaster because two bitches will often fight worse than two males. It's not unheard of for mothers and daughters to fight until one of them is seriously injured.


----------



## NancyJ

May wa.t to just spay mom......two female dogs often cannot stand each other


----------



## ripilomkd

Thanks i just needed someone to confirm this, I'll probably end up having them neutered and spayed, or keep a female and have her spayed because I'm planing on mating my female only once.
I also heard that it's a 50-50 chance of 2 females growing up and fighting, either they bond together and nothing can separate or hurt them, or they end up fighting forever.


----------



## KatsMuse

ripilomkd said:


> I was talking to a guy a few days ago, and i was telling him that if i breed my GSD i would keep a male GSD to grow up with his mother and i'd love to have two GSD's, but he warned me and said that after 3-4 months when he loses his needs for his mother, he will not remember that she is his mother and they would later on mate.
> Is this true?
> Because if it is i'd rather keep a female GSD because i don't want to have any unwanted inbred puppies.


Yes, a mother and son will mate.


----------



## gmcwife1

Doc said:


> Male dogs don't discriminate. Mother nature takes over - male doesn't care if it is his momma.


Same with horses, they are animals, not people.


----------



## Freestep

ripilomkd said:


> Thanks i just needed someone to confirm this, I'll probably end up having them neutered and spayed, or keep a female and have her spayed because I'm planing on mating my female only once.
> I also heard that it's a 50-50 chance of 2 females growing up and fighting, either they bond together and nothing can separate or hurt them, or they end up fighting forever.


I've found that spaying can help female GSDs live together peacefully. I've had females get really testy with each other when they come into heat.

And yes, son and mother will absolutely mate. Dogs do not make the distinction and will gleefully inbreed if allowed to run together. Opposite sex pairs will generally get along with each other best, but they should be spayed/neutered so no accidents happen.

Do you have a dog right now, or are you in the planning stages?


----------



## selzer

I think that if you do keep females, and you want to spay to prevent issues, spay them both, and spay the pup young, by about six months, and then I think you still have a good chance for issues. It really depends on the temperament.

If your bitch is a strong leader -- hard to tell, because this behavior really does not translate to dogs outside your pack, and the pup is pretty much a solid follower dog and there is a good age gap, 4 or more years, you may be ok. If the dam is a wanna-be leader dog, and the pup is naturally a wanna-be leader, you are going to have fights whether or not you spay. 

Male/Female is just a LOT better/easier to manage for pets. 

If you keep more than one female, you really have to have in place a method for separating them permanently if that becomes necessary.


----------



## cliffson1

Gmcwife1.....you took the exact words out of my mouth....lol


----------



## Danielle609

another thought. Instead of breeding your Female, why don't you just get another dog? Assuming that you are just an "average Joe" breeding is best left up to those with experience. It is not a good idea to breed an animal just because you want to keep one of the puppies. There is a lot more work that should go into it, including matching up pedigrees so that you have a better idea as to what you want to produce. And on top of that, you may know for sure you want to keep one, but what about the other 5-6-7-8 ect. puppies. Just a thought, not trying to be mean I promise


----------



## ripilomkd

Danielle609 said:


> another thought. Instead of breeding your Female, why don't you just get another dog? Assuming that you are just an "average Joe" breeding is best left up to those with experience. It is not a good idea to breed an animal just because you want to keep one of the puppies. There is a lot more work that should go into it, including matching up pedigrees so that you have a better idea as to what you want to produce. And on top of that, you may know for sure you want to keep one, but what about the other 5-6-7-8 ect. puppies. Just a thought, not trying to be mean I promise


Actually I know alot about breeding, more than the "average Joe", We've had German Shepherds for 5-6 years, only problem is the previous ones were not bred at all(2 females), I was often asked to mate my dog with other great dogs, with excellent history and pedigrees and no genetic issues but I was little and both my parents didn't have the time to look after puppies for sometime or breed our dogs because they need special attention.
Now that I'm grownup and have all the time to breed my dog and pay attention to any changes and stuff like that, I've already searched around my city and further away for a great mate but it's too early for that, I need to wait another 5-6 months.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

ripilomkd said:


> Now that I'm grownup and have all the time to breed my dog and pay attention to any changes and stuff like that, I've already searched around my city and further away for a great mate but it's too early for that, I need to wait another 5-6 months.


Won't she be just a little over a year old then? Your intro thread early last month said she was 7 months old, so that would make her 8-1/2 to 9 months old right now.


----------

